# Verbesserungsvorschläge und Ideen



## Myronn (10. Mai 2007)

Posted hier bitte eure Verbesserungsvorschläge für Questdatenbank und Map. Danke!


----------



## Myronn (10. Mai 2007)

- Editierfunktion für die Questdatenbank fehlt noch

- Löschenfunktion für doppelt eingetragene Quests

- Sortierung der Questdatenbank (für User) nach Zone


----------



## Myronn (10. Mai 2007)

Editierfunktion für die Map (löschen falscher Einträge, Punkte versetzen etc.)


----------



## chronicleward (11. Mai 2007)

Je nach technischen Möglichkeiten pics der Items, die als Belohnung zu der jeweiligen Quest ausstehen.

bzw eine verknüpfung mit einer Item Datenbank (sry sollte ich der x te sein der nach einer Item Datenbank fragt, aber die reizt mich wirklich)

mfg chron


----------



## chronicleward (11. Mai 2007)

zudem wäre noch eine einstellungsmöglichkeit : Episch Gefährten (Gruppe) ziemlich nützlich


mfg chron


----------



## Myronn (11. Mai 2007)

Auch eine Einteilung Episch - Buch 1-9 wäre sehr gut, da man sonst später echte Probleme bekommt, die epischen Quests rauszufinden, bzw. zu ermitteln von welchem Buch die sind.


----------



## Varnamys (24. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich hab mich jetzt auch mal zum Helfen gemeldet. Leider wird das wohl ne anstrengende Sache, da mein rechner tierisch unter diesen Speicher Lags leidet. Naja, ... *schulterzuck*

Allerdings habe ich einen Vorschlag bzw. eine Frage:

Ich habe grade mit meinem Charkter die Quest "Falcos Garten" abgeschlossen und kam daher auf die Idee, ob wir nicht in der Questdatenbank auch *Folggequests*, in diesem Fall "Falcos Torheit", mit angeben können. Ich hätte es jetzt beinahe als Schritt 4 eingetragen, bin mir aber nicht sicher wie weit die Strukturierungsmaßnahmen bisher gediehen sind.


----------



## Balisk (24. Mai 2007)

Kailasa schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Ich hab mich jetzt auch mal zum Helfen gemeldet. Leider wird das wohl ne anstrengende Sache, da mein rechner tierisch unter diesen Speicher Lags leidet. Naja, ... *schulterzuck*
> 
> Allerdings habe ich einen Vorschlag bzw. eine Frage:
> ...



Ich glaub das ist schon für den der einträgt viel Arbeit und jeder der eine Quest macht merkt wenn er sie fertig hat selbst ob es eine Folgequest gibt.
Also vom Sinn-Arbeit-Verhältnis bringt das glaub ich nichts


----------



## -bloodberry- (27. Mai 2007)

Aber so kann man evtl. schon von Anfang an einschätzen, ob es sich lohnt, eine Questreihe anzufangen, bei der man von den einzelnen Quests selbst nicht so viel hat, aber die Belohnung / das Item am Ende einem vielleicht nützlich ist.
So kann man Zeit sparen und sich "sinnvolleren" Quests widmen, falls einem die finale Questbelohnung nicht zusagt.
Und viel mehr Arbeit ist es für den Ersteller des Questeintrags auch nicht, man muss ja nur die nächste Quests als Folgequest verlinken (wenn sie schon eingetragen ist).


----------



## Icewind (28. Mai 2007)

Ich denke mal die wichtigsten dinge wurden mal erwähnt mehr tät mir auch grad net einfallen


----------



## -bloodberry- (10. Juni 2007)

Hier will jemand mitmachen und wird nicht beachtet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myronn (12. Juni 2007)

Die Mailadresse läuft bei den hauptamtlichen Buffed-Mitarbeitern auf. Ich denke, die werden sich kümmern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heswald (1. März 2008)

Also ich würd mich über eine zusätzliche Sortierung freuen.
Wie z.b. erst nach Questart wie Klassenquest und dann evtl. per Klick auf die Questnamenspalte noch eine Sortierung nach den Namen.


----------



## HDRO-Datenbank (2. März 2008)

Heswald schrieb:


> Also ich würd mich über eine zusätzliche Sortierung freuen.
> Wie z.b. erst nach Questart wie Klassenquest und dann evtl. per Klick auf die Questnamenspalte noch eine Sortierung nach den Namen.



Werd ich ansprechen - danke, und her mit weiteren Ideen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße

FloZwo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (23. Juni 2008)

vielleicht wäre eine Erklärung zu einer Quest nicht schlecht, auch wenn man es nur in die Kommentare schreibt, wo man z.B. den Mob findet (Mit Koordinaten) oder in Evendim muss man bei Riesen was in den Kessel schütten da könnte man dann hinschreiben das man links an den Riesen vorbei laufen kann ohne angegriffen zu werden


----------



## Windhawk (25. Juni 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> vielleicht wäre eine Erklärung zu einer Quest nicht schlecht, auch wenn man es nur in die Kommentare schreibt, wo man z.B. den Mob findet (Mit Koordinaten) oder in Evendim muss man bei Riesen was in den Kessel schütten da könnte man dann hinschreiben das man links an den Riesen vorbei laufen kann ohne angegriffen zu werden



die koords siehste doch normalerweise wennde über die Karte gehst oder? hmm ka auf jeden fänd ich Gegenstände mit reinzunehmen wie bei WoW auch nciht schlecht (wenns möglich ist)


----------

